# Fireplace and wood burner



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Finally finished


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks nice! We aspire to a wood burner but our modern (ish) bungalow doesn't have fireplaces...😥


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have an 'Insert' wood burner that has two fans under the heat exchanger. Old pic 2012.
We probably get to use it two or three times a year just for show. It's so blooming hot guests either ask for the doors to be opened or faint.
Part of the problem is the wood I have kept is probably so old a bone dry it just roars away and cooks us. Plus the house is well insulated.................. Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We haven’t got any fireplaces either

We had a chimney built on the outside, the “fireplace” wall is built from breeze block

Before the wood burner we had an open dog grate with a cowl that connected to the chimney

The wood / smokeless coal dual stove is 83% efficient , unlike the open fire


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks lovely, we miss ours as we now have a gas fire after moving last year. Won't get a new one though as we moved to make less work with smaller flatter garden, no wood carrying etc.

Caulkhead, our previous house was a sort of bungalow with no fireplaces but we had a modern cylindrical wook burner put in with a flue going up through the loft and roof. I'd post a photo but I'm on my iPad and don't have any here.


Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> We have an 'Insert' wood burner that has two fans under the heat exchanger. Old pic 2012.
> We probably get to use it two or three times a year just for show. It's so blooming hot guests either ask for the doors to be opened or faint.
> Part of the problem is the wood I have kept is probably so old a bone dry it just roars away and cooks us. Plus the house is well insulated.................. Ray.


Yes it's odd how those back to back terraces keep warm


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:Actually Calkhead

You don’t need to go through the loft and roof anymore

The pipe can go up outside I believe 

Much like our chimney but I guess less expensive 

Chris I know where you are coming from 

But Albert and young Albert not only carry wood but collect half trees in the wild and cut them up with the chain saw

It’s a man thing:grin2:

And never in over 20 yrs have we ever run out of wood , but we do have coal delivered too 

But we have a second lounge with a catalytic gas fire 

And an open kitchen /dining room again with a a catalytic gas fire 

Between, gas central heating 

But I love a real flame , and our large lounge has double doors 

Open them and the wood burner provides background heat to the whole house 

It’s really time we downsized

And I’m trying , honest 

But the fish in the pond , the frogs 

And even the odd rat who joins the blackbirds, robins and sparrows 

Are making it very difficult 

I love this house, we haven’t moved onwards and upwards 

We’ve lived here for 30 years , watched the trees grow, the kids and grandkids grow

But this year there will be many less pots of flowers, less hanging baskets tumbling down 

Definately

Well possibally 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks lovely Sandra 


We removed ours when we did the renovations. Still have the chimney so could put it back if we wanted. I was getting worried about the breathing in the smoke, even a tiny bit escapes, each time we opened the door. Was also getting tired of all the work. Chris cutting it up and me lugging it in. Then the extra cleaning involved. Will see if we miss it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The idea of moving or having to 'downsize' fills me with dread.!
We have only moved once in 53 years but the last one 20 years ago was easy as we owned both properties and didn't have to suffer any 'chain'.
Now we look at the vast accumulation of 'stuff' and think, ....... later. But later is creeping up. 
The garden will be the deciding factor as I never like gardening and my wife loves it but often comes in exhausted and aching.

I sometimes think our kids would be amazed and wonder why we kept such 'stuff' if they ever had to dispose of our 'estate'. It's all "Come in handy" stuff.!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Our wood burner*

No smoke or dust in the house, clean out by tipping upside down :grin2:

With Merlin >

With schnaps


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ray, we put our house on the market a couple of times to downsize the garden (four acres originally!) We started the process by having "Throwaway Thursdays". On this day we would attack a cupboard or a room or a shed and sort out stuff to be disposed of. One pile for the charity shop and one for the tip. Some things we put in the auction house if we were unsure of their value. It made the whole process much easier. 


The latest de clutter was when we moved out to let the builders in. That concentrated the mind but was made easier by the previous de cluttering.


We are still here but have sold the land


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant method Pat. I wish we were as disciplined or motivated. 
Yes it's not the house but the land. My wife is very happy pottering around in the garden and it's only when we leave it for a few months it becomes a struggle.
But we also have 2000 sq.m. that needs mowing and weeding. I would love to tarmac the lot. 
We have considered employing a 'man' to keep it in check but anytime we do employ we end up finishing and tidying after.

We are our own worst enemies and magpies. We keep stuff just in case someone else needs it. Is that crackers.?

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No, not crackers, just kind 


If you love it there then work out a way to stay. What about a large pond? Surround it by hard landscaping. Gardening is very therapeutic but needs to be manageable. If you don't have near neighbours you could consider geese. They are low maintenance and will keep the grass down. Can be very noisy as they are excellent guards.


Our next project is to tackle the garden so that it becomes low maintenance. We already have a natural pond. We are going to enlarge the patio to as big as possible while still looking balanced. Then construct some raised beds with hard landscaping around them. Perhaps a small orchard? More garages/sheds? (But not before all the "stuff" has gone so that it does not spread  )


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I’ve gone for pewter in the main lounge with white paintwork and ceiling above and down to the picture rail

But we have double doors into this room from the hall, and I’ve gone for Dulux Urban Obsession , a dark grey which I’ll continue into the hall gloss paint 

So far only undercoated , but I think it will be the one 

A bit of a leap for a magnolia and a shade darker girl 

So fingers crossed 

I’m really delighted with the pewter in the large lounge 

We have a decorater who will be coming next week to start the smaller lounge

Which wait for it 

Will be moonlight, a dusky deep blue/Gray and white 

And we will need to marry the kitchen, dining room and hall into it 

Books taken to the charity shop, Ray, they say they sell loads of books, so loads more coming their way 

I need to seriously prune the cookery books next

It’s an animal charity so shadow approves 

They have refused to sell him though >

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

My new best friend - Cash Converters! Took a load of pots, a coffee machine, an old iron, and a few other odds and ends and came back with R600 (£40 -ish). Not a lot but more than I had before. More to follow later in the week. Just got OH inspired. Leather jacket worn twice maybe, 3 golf carts, 2 and half sets golf clubs, telescopic ball retriever, 2 golf umbrellas, bag of practice balls, endless fishing stuff. Tools coming next after son has had his pick. He'll be well-off! Just wait till I start on his clothes - the ones he hasn't worn for 10 years and are 2 sizes bigger than he is. That's for a garage sale as CC don't take clothes or linen.
PS We dont have a charity shop nearby: Not big here like UK:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> Finally finished


Love it Sandra but the pics are too small: Guess I'll have to come and check it out.:wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds very smart, Sandra. We took the decorators advice and chose Natural Hessian all the way through with white on skirting and architraves. We have quite a bit if natural wood and they recommended that colour and I agree it is nice with a warm feel. It, however, looked awful in the kitchen against the cream coloured units so they suggested that a Willow Green might be better. I had already seen that in a kitchen showroom and agreed to give it a try even though I don't really like green! It does look nice and gives the kitchen a "country" feel.
Curtains for lounge and our bedroom came and were both too long because they had failed to allow for carpets when measuring! Pleased with the fabric and paisley pattern is back in fashion after all these years - love it!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Photo please Pat

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Too technical for me Sandra. I can just about work the camera, have no Smart phone, but cannot get to grips with putting photos on to computer. Loads on the camera but every time I try to load them to computer it seems to be working but nothing happens.
I am trying to learn how to use an ipad in case I find the photo management easier on there.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The IPad is ideal, Pat 

Takes very good photos, easy to upload to MHF 

Suits me as I can see clearly on the screen what I’m taking

I can’t see close up without my reading glasses so a camara is difficult for me to focus 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> Too technical for me Sandra. I can just about work the camera, have no Smart phone, but cannot get to grips with putting photos on to computer. Loads on the camera but every time I try to load them to computer it seems to be working but nothing happens.
> I am trying to learn how to use an ipad in case I find the photo management easier on there.


It's likely your pics are actually going onto the computer Pat but now you just have to find them.
If while the pics are still on the camera you note down one of the file numbers. Something like CIMG123 or DSCN123 or JPEG123 or similar.
Then on the computer you type that file name/number into the 'search' box bottom left it should find it's location and all the other pics will be there as well.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Patp, Sandra's right, uploading from iPad is simple enough and VS have fixed a bug therefore multiple pics in one post is possible.

Just ask if you need help.

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. I will have a go looking on computer. I know it was the case, once, that they were all there just "hidden".


I will play with the ipad. I must go to the Apple shop in Norwich. They do wonderful tutorials run by a former infant teacher. Just my level


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

pat you don’t need a tutorial

Press camara, look at the screen , press photo 

Done 

Photos saved to I cloud automatically 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I Cloud?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s an automatic saving device on apple

You don’t need to do anything 
Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally I don't do anything 'i' or 'cloud'. Don't trust either.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

why Ray

I have hundreds of photos saved to I cloud 

Some I need to delete when I get round to it 

Albert has bought extra storage

79 p a month 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Every week we read or hear about some vast multi million hack or leak on all the biggest names. Banks, shops, servers, social media, etc. I can't believe iCloud is any safer.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well

My photos are not life changing Ray 

I’m not a memorabilia type 

They record my travels and the grandkids

But my kids also have photos of their kids , my grandkids

And I remember them well, possibally too well 

And I find it more important to see them as they are today 

And if truth be known, they dont change that much from the two year old I once knew to the teenager who stands before me now 

And no one will sift through my photographs once I’m gone 

Hell I rarely sift through them 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Presumably you (one) can turn off the auto-save to the cloud when you're away from cheap WiFi, when abroad for instance?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> Well
> My photos are not life changing Ray
> I'm not a memorabilia type
> They record my travels and the grandkids
> ...


Yes and sadly you are absolutely right Sandra. 
I remember trawling through all my mums photos and binning 99%. And I am sure this PC with 14,000 snaps in it will go the same way. I guess I only keep them for reference and the odd humorous post. But I still don't want em hacked or invaded by any unknown as 150 million Facebook members.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Too technical for me Sandra. I can just about work the camera, have no Smart phone, but cannot get to grips with putting photos on to computer. Loads on the camera but every time I try to load them to computer it seems to be working but nothing happens.
> I am trying to learn how to use an ipad in case I find the photo management easier on there.


I hope you manage the iPad Pat, I really struggled to get pictures off Lizs onto anything, I did finally do them one at a time a but a PITA, I should have used a USB cable, but I expect apps to do the job, it did but only one at a time, I'm getting used to it's foibles slowly, but only having once button compared to androids 3 is a PITA too, despite Dropbox no longer supporting Samsung devices, it is still much much easier.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Every week we read or hear about some vast multi million hack or leak on all the biggest names. Banks, shops, servers, social media, etc. I can't believe iCloud is any safer.
> 
> Ray.


Agree Ray but really depends on the type of pics your into that may embarrass you, I'm with Sandra I've no dodgy snaps. >>>

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ive a few of Alberts belly

Will they count?.

It’s to show how it goes down as he diets 

So ok he hasn’t started yet 

But he will , possibally 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Any way

The doors are now painted with urban obsession, a dark grey and I think they are just right along side the pewter walls 

It’s cost a fortune in tester pots 

Can’t post a picture as they are still drying 

But I’ll continue into the hall as the double doors open from the hall into the large lounge 

So fingers still crossed

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well here it is

The second photo is much truer to the grey , although the first shows the double doors , I’m no photographer when it comes to lighting so it’s pot luck 

It’s my first foray into darker shades and it will be continued into the hall and staircase paintwork 

I love to see how others have used colours in their home 

I’m no interior designer, I love oak, can’t part with old pieces of furniture that just have something about them, ie the double dresser to the right of the fireplace , love the pattern in the different woods 

And it’s forcing me to de clutter as we go 

I might even start to light the candles:grin2:

Although that might be a step too far:wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ps note the hound from hells teddy 

It gets every where and as yet it’s arm is behind the bookcase , which will be moved when we decorate, and the arm reattached with surgical precision :grin2::wink2:

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ooh! Very smart Sandra. No wonder you are so pleased


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It takes some courage to change your colour scheme but that looks very well!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Jean I recon time is not on our side

So let free the creative streak 

For better or worse

I’ll still carefully co ordinate it

Our house is very much open plan beyond the main lounge, which opens with double doors into the hall which is open to the dining area which is open to the kitchen

Ok you get it 

And the second lounge is open to the dining room, a door way but no door 

In this family we liked to connect 

And I’d hate to cook in the kitchen in an evening where I couldn’t talk to Albert 

Ok I’d be pissed off it I’m in a kitchen cooking and he wanders away to watch Tv in an other room 

But he doesn’t need to the dining room TV is right there , so he can um and ahh without missing a beat 

But I prepare in the morning , because I feel at my best then 

And I expect him to finish off

When I’ve had a couple of glasses

My joints have eased down 

And I’m just advisory 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So we have a decorater

Albert nearly killed him self with the main lounge

But we have a lovely guy

He’s done the front lounge, and now will start on the hallway 

Well he still needs to do the gloss coat in the small lounge 

£ 120 a day , he put in a good day

And I really liked him, the hound from hell really liked him 

So I guess he is doing the whole house 

So my dirty skirting boards that I can now longer reach

Will be pristine

So I need to search for a cleaner

For I can’t get down that far anymore 

And shadow has loved him and he has loved shadow

So we will search for a cleaner 

To fall in love with the hound from hell

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So

We will have

A decorated house 

According to my wishes 

And I’m not sure it’s great

But who knows 

It’s looking pretty good

aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good decision Sandra! We have renovated three houses, over the years, and have all the skills we need to do this one all over again. With Chris's health, however, it was going to take for ever and he had just lost all enthusiasm for it.
The builder has been fantastic. He has done what we asked and has helped us make decisions. His decorators advised on colour schemes but left us to make the final decision. We went with their advice and I am so glad we did. All our windows are hardwood and we had previously stained them for easy maintenance. They advised we painted them but not with gloss paint (with silk I think). It looks so much better. The light floods in which I really love. The walls are a lovely warm shade too.


Good idea on the cleaner too. Not come to that with us, yet. Mind you, after living in the Fifth Wheel for five months I am finding our cottage a bit of a marathon to clean.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s a moody blue 

In the small lounge 

He recommended silk for the gloss

But we did that in our bedroom

And no I didnt like it 

So it’s gloss white paintwork , window sills and picture rails 

The walls are mat , vynal mat , deep and rich 

And I’m loving it

White ceiling down to the picture rails

So now I need to marry it into the dining room and kitchen

But first the hall which will merge into the dining room 

The gloss will be grey on doors and stairway , a deep grey gloss I love , it’s on the double doors of the front main lounge , inside and out 

Looks great , the walls a soft pewter 


Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Very smart


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks lovely Sandra. Very restful but fresh.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Should have had you here Viv

With your quilting skills and colour coordination 

I’ve gone from magnolia and deeper to grey, white and moody blues 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So pleased with the hall landing and strairs 

The two lounges 

Now I need to just marry the kitchen and dining room

And tomorrrow Mark will finish the hall, stairs and landing 

And we have two weeks to decide the next stage 

Deep breath , return the rooms to done, with all the little things we like 

We couldn’t have done it

He could and did 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well he’s gone

Will return in a couple of weeks or so

Alberts putting a window into the kitchen 

And I need to return the hall to formar 

Then prepare the dining room, and kitchen 

And we need new doors on the bedrooms 

And the gardens need attention 

So the van will stay where it is , no early trip this year 

Stil we’ve saved a good few thousand by not venturing forth so it will pay for the decoration 

Met a lovely guy 

And the house will be great 

Absolutely no need for spring cleaning 

Curtains washed and dried

dry clean only it said

Washed beautifully 

So October we will set sail again, fingers crossed 

With the hound from hell to blight our travels

So what’s new there 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

In September 

To where, we haven’t decided , somewhere in Europe , 

Melonoma willing , bless it it’s been really good to us lately

A little blip this weekend, but no doubt Christie’s will identify and sort it , and it could well be nothing 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hope so Sandra.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s not like the others we’ve found Jean, so it could well be mole that’s been scratched

It’s on the arm we’re all others have occurred so needs checking, booked in on Monday at Christie’s 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I to naturally hope all is well.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think it will be fine
But if not

5 years ago was I thought he’d six months to live 

Well we’re ploughing along , 5 years later 

Working alongside the melonama 

Who knows ?

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It was fine, not melonoma, but how fast they responded 

The house is not fine 

Knocking out a wall in the kitchen to put in a a window 

Purely cosmetic 

Grit everywhere , and only the internal wall gone, almost 

So still can’t see out at the view it will provide 

Alberts huge arm seems to be a bit reduced 

Hammer and chisel therapy he says 

But I think the new view of the pond, the hostas, the raised decking , where you could sit ,but never do look over the pond , never climb the steps, never sit on the bench, which was remade with new wooden slats 

Will be special 

If only to remind, you once did 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra;
[B said:


> _It was fine, not melonoma,_[/B] but how fast they responded
> 
> Alberts huge arm seems to be a bit reduced
> 
> Sandra


Pleased to hear that. :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

For us too Jan 

It’s special 

It’s 16 months from the last melonama 

Before that constantly as his arm will testify 

Can we make five years ? 

Who knows
But we certainly have made the six months the depth of his original tumer indicated 

It was already too late and had already begun to travel via the blood and lymph system 

According to statistics 

So 

The window is causing dust and grit everywhere

But the view may be special

Because sadly my view on life tends to take place out of the window

I wander outside , but joints ain’t good 

And I no longer feel that safe 

My memory takes me back to nine months pregnant 

The balance 

The genltle roll to balance , side to side 

Maybe we come full circle 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good news Sandra. We should count our blessings while we can.


Like you, we have opened up the view over our garden. I am so pleased we did. When I have two seconds from puppy care I love to see what is going on. Bit of a double edged sword because it seems as though I can see the grass growing at the moment. Raining again so it will have to wait.


Once the inside of house is completely finished then we will have to smarten up the outside. Chris wants to do it himself, as always. So difficult for him when he is used to doing everything himself. 
Must get the fencing sorted for little Georgia before she goes through the "juvenile delinquent" stage  It is adequate now but that is not good enough looking forward. Again Chris would normally do it all but can't. We do know a good chap but he says he is not available for about eight weeks
Then we will have to tackle the, nearly one acre, of garden. Thoughts are for a wild flower meadow at the rear that can be semi neglected when necessary. 


Have you got lighting in your garden? Just wondered if it would add to the experience?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Solar lighting can make a garden so pretty and what's more it's free (not sure I can make that claim for the winter months). Just having a solar powered security light affixed to my garage to light up the dark part of the communal driveway.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sandra, so pleased another "get out of jail free" card for Albert. Wonderful news!!! Enjoy the feeling.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> It was fine, not melonoma, but how fast they responded
> 
> Sandra


Fantastic news Sandra!! Now you can relax and enjoy the chaos!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes we have got lighting 

Not solar, wired in , our back garden is small but perfectly formed

The pond and backdrop takes up a good deal of it


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s beautiful, we it is to me

The first two photos are spring, the hostas have yet to unfurl to full magnificence , the climbing roses are not blooming amidst the ivy 

The third is later , my herb garden 

We have French windows from the kitchen , but this new one is at the side of them

We would have liked folding doors but couldnt really afford the loss of worksurface at that end that borders onto the cooking area 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Lovely and compact Sandra. I'm fed up with acres of grass. You can never relax.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s true Ray

Although our gardens are not user friendly

Those Ivy’s need to be clipped, 10 ft hedges and ivy clipped at the front, pots and hanging baskets replanted 

But our lawn is artificial, pressure hose a few times a year, pristine and still the same length when we return after trips away


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Lovely to look at, delightful to see,
but not being a gardener its not for me :laugh:

After having this house built I couldn´t stand more upheaval even though there are a few things I would change if we were starting again.

This is bad enough to look after, never get rid of the weeds, but its green.

From inside looking out.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yours is beautiful Jan

But outside of our hedges is a main busy road 

We can’t see it from inside , birds make their home in this secret garden , blue tits and blackbirds 

And secret it is, step through the gate to another world 

But those hedges need to be clipped, the ivy covered walls that the sparrows nest in need to be clipped 

And we clip them only when nesting is over and young sparrows get under our feet In time to ensure there will be enough growth for winter protection , and some fruits to feed them 

If we removed the hedges we wouldn’t be allowed a 10 ft fence to block of the road 

Adjacent to a main road 

And I couldn’t gaze out of my window and see nothing but green and fruit trees 

But then again I couldn’t be 10 or 15 min from the centre of Bury , it’s market it’s shops 

It’s docters etc 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As you can see our grass needs attention. But this is the view from the kitchen window....................... Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Lovely Ray, needs a lot of looking after as you have said in the past, our view is mostly looked after by someone else :laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well me I’m devestated

Both lounges and hall decorated

So pleased, pristine and I sruggle to do skirting boards 

Every piece of furniture, windows, glass decoration cleaned shining 
Paintwork pristine

In spite of painful joints 

Only now it’s not 

Covered with a layer of cement dust 

And needs to be redone 

Albert shrugs 

But he won’t be re washing al the glass, dusting the picture rails The skirting boards 

And I’m not sure I can anymore 

Whatever he does is always what he does

And if I don’t get there in time

Well he just does it over anything that happens to be there 

Perhaps a lifetime of me being there

But now I can’t make it in time

And picking up the pieces is really difficult 

Sandra

Is it a man thing?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I couldn't understand why you decorated before the knocking about was finished, the brick and cement dust gets through every crack.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Because we had a lot of work to do demolishing the fireplace and fitting the new wood burner

That room needed decorating having demolished and rebuilt the fireplace ,took much longer than we thought and the decorator was booked for two weeks, so he did the hall and small lounge 

We needed to honour his booking, he is self employed 

Now has gone to another job and will return in another week to do the kitchen and dining room

Just had forgotten how fine cement dust is and how far it travels, and we need to continue to live and cook in the house whilst it’s all going on 

Now waiting for the window to be delivered!!, opening prepared ,

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I remember finding cement dust under the removable lining of my cooker! That was in a previous renovation project. 
It is why we moved out of this house and into the caravan for five months while all the renovations took place here. We had floors lowered to be level all through the house. New ceilings in many rooms, complete rewire, complete re plumb, plastering. It would have been impossible to live here. Builder thought we were mad to live in a caravan but we are optimists and thought it would all be fine!


Sandra, you can get contract cleaners who will come and do a one off complete clean. They often go in after house fires etc. Or would you new cleaner like some extra work? Once it was all finished and clean you could relax. And no, men don't see dirt. Well mine doesn't.


I am seriously thinking about getting a gardener and/or cleaner. Even if it is only occasionally. Otherwise I feel we will be slaves to the work the house and garden requires. We seriously thought about moving to a small bungalow with a small garden that we could hard landscape. Trouble is we couldn't find anything we liked as much as here so decided to stay and turn one of the downstairs rooms into a ground floor bedroom with an en suite for the time when it might be needed. If it were just me I would have a pony to graze the grass down but Chris vetoes the idea as we had ponies for over 20 years and he says that is quite enough


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

True

I just had a moment of disappointment 

A day or two of self pity 

Today I dusted every where 

And still need to remove pictures ect from the dining room and the kitchen 

But I love my house

And upstairs still needs to be tackled, a walk in shower in the on suite , more dust 

But three of the bedrooms can be closed off 

Well unless the kids need them

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I was finding dog hairs after 8 years on our Hobby. The seller said he had cleaned it before I bought it. But every small job ended up with another vac of hair.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That’s life Ray

Dog hair, the least of your worry’s 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your right Sandra. Camper now gone so not my problem. Lawns my agro now.


Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What about moving into the motorhome while the workmen are in and then get the cleaners in before you return?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No wayPat

Us and a hound, plus’s a borrowed hound

No I need my bed , my shower, bath and comfortable chairs

To cook 

To move around 

The van is Ok when travelling 

But only when travelling

No way am I in love with that van 

I travel, but I’m so glad to come home

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That sounds harsh 

I’m grateful that we travel and see things 

But it’s getting harder 

Often we see so little, walking is hard , sometimes it’s just a different place for the night, a good meal and some wine 

And those places I hoped to see are just out of reach , I’m stiff, in pain ,unsure , worried I’ll fall off the bike, should I risk it ,not so much of falling as getting back up again 

I’m no longer the me I was and I’m finding it hard to be the me I now am 

It’s hard to explain 

But I no longer feel like me 

So I often return to the sanctuary of the home I know 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Our physiotherapy practice run classes on building confidence. I think they call then "Fall Prevention. Might be worth enquiring around to see if there is anything similar near you Sandra?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> Our physiotherapy practice run classes on building confidence. I think they call then "Fall Prevention. Might be worth enquiring around to see if there is anything similar near you Sandra?


That sounds a very good idea Pat.

My sister is now home, recovering well with the help of a walker and crutches, but it took a medical person (the physio in the hospital, when we eventually got access to one, the escort nurse, and another physio on home visit in Edinburgh) to give her the confidence she needed. I couldn't do it for her.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not not given to falling in familiar situations

I started up the stairs, remembered something I’d forgotten

But didn’t remember I’d travelled more than the first step

My mind was on other things 

When I stepped down 

I’m not a fool,I’m trying to get used to the new me 

Whose joints are not good , I’m stiff, at times zombie like 

I keep going until I no longer can 

Sitting, lying down between 

I still manage my home

But outside of that I’m not so sure 

And riding a bike well it’s worrying 

You may well fall off, which once didn’t matter that much 

But now , I can’t get back up 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Right

We’ve now reached the dining room/ stroke kitchen 

Well the dining room is two rooms a wall is designated kitchen 

The new window is in the kitchen and I can see ,well not that much more really of the garden 

But that rose at the back of the pond will be in full view

So why I’m telling you all this I have no idea 
I must be bored 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ps, still that avatar is one goergous hound 

I’m definately bored 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well at last

A half day tomorrow and the whole of the downstairs plus the hall upstairs is done

I’m exhausted emptying rooms

And never seeing anything finally put together 

Now just the utility room , and downstairs toilet ,which is spread thoughout my kitchen and lounge 

Soon it will return to normal

A few weeks before we tackle the bedrooms 

A need a rest 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s cost a lot

Or maybe not 

£120 a day plus paint 

And one hitch when we paid a full day for halve a day

I was really disappointed as I provide a really good dinner each day , and didn’t think that could happen 

But tomorrow half a day

And Alberts made clear that’s all we will pay 

It’s probabally how it it goes 

Starts out at 8 hrs a day and gradually gets less as he becomes more familiar 

Still he’s done a great job 

I love the house now

And he will come back to do the bedrooms and a walk in shower 

Sandra

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I never really understood paying a job by the day - always felt it was an incentive to stretch the time it took. Whereas if you agree an all-in price is fair then presumably you won't be upset if it gets done in a little shorter time.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> I never really understood paying a job by the day - always felt it was an incentive to stretch the time it took. Whereas if you agree an all-in price is fair then presumably you won't be upset if it gets done in a little shorter time.


Spot on Jean, a little cash up front for materials sometimes then full payment on satisfactory completion. It helps keep them focused.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think it’s quite common Jean, to have a daily rate 

And £120 a day is really quite reasonable 

And to be fair I was prob having an off day

It’s surprisingly tiring emptying whole rooms !! 

Bedrooms should be much easier 

He done a fantastic job, great attention to detail 

Most rooms take a minimum of two days because of the gloss, 

But downstairs is now completed 

Or will be once we put the utility room back together

But young Albert will work tomorrow so the dryer small freezer etc will return to their rightful place 

We been so lucky with such beautiful weather , doors and windows open all the time

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What happened to the girl
That could clean the house from top to bottom 
Including windows in a day

Could cook a meal for 8

And wash all the kids clothes as an aside 

Make 6 lots of sandwiches for school next day 

And still find Albert the love of her life 

Well part of it is prostate cancer, hopefully cured not without cost 

Yep many of you know about that

And part is arthritis

And part is an accumulation of both 

So I’ll put it down to old age 

Although my mind doesn’t feel old yet 

My body does

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Spot on Jean, a little cash up front for materials sometimes then full payment on satisfactory completion. It helps keep them focused.


That sounds hard

Keep them focussed ?

No keep them friends , that are interested in you enjoying their work

I've enjoyed his

He's enjoyed his meals, and possibally our delight

No way without him could we have had the whole downstairs decorated

Without him

It was a blip

And I'm so glad to have met him

So glad he wil to do upstairs

Fit the walk in shower

And be there in the future

Sandra
!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, so long as you're happy that's all that matters. It means such a lot to have a tradesman you can trust and even more if you can enjoy them too!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I, too, wonder where the girl went who could muck out the horses and milk the goats, walk the dog, run daughter to school, go to work, then come home and do it all over again! At weekends it was animal care, house work, taxi service, gardening, decorating, shopping. Nowadays I feel exhausted if I have to do any two of those things in one day


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> What happened to the girl
> That could clean the house from top to bottom
> Including windows in a day.
> 
> ...


You, me and the rest of us Sandra.
Hans says his body has deteriorated because it's scheiß German, but the head is English so lasting longer :grin2:


----------

